# ** 3 Fotd's Purple,Neutral and BBR.



## Ruby_Woo (Jan 19, 2009)

.....


----------



## Hilly (Jan 19, 2009)

I love your looks! I followed your brow tutorial and went out and bought the concealor you used to do it lol


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Jan 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_I love your looks! I followed your brow tutorial and went out and bought the concealor you used to do it lol_

 
oh yay, did it work for you??


----------



## starfck (Jan 19, 2009)

i love your brows & that purple look is gorgeous =)


----------



## laguayaca (Jan 19, 2009)

youre tooo gorgeous love all three and i love love love your brows!


----------



## 2nigurl (Jan 19, 2009)

wow! stunning! love the colors


----------



## n_c (Jan 19, 2009)

Wow I LOVE your neutral look! Gorgeous.


----------



## nikki (Jan 19, 2009)

Very pretty!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 19, 2009)

Love love all the looks...but the neutral is so amazing!! perfect!!


----------



## Shawty_DIGGA (Jan 19, 2009)

daaamn these looks are HOT
I love the purple one most of all


----------



## gnat (Jan 19, 2009)

I have a question  When you use your MUFE 92, does it stain your lids? I have really pink lids after I've used this. I generally apply it either over the TooFaced Shadow Insurance or over a base by Artdeco. Really like the first look it's so elegant =)


----------



## joey444 (Jan 19, 2009)

Wow Wow Wow, I love all your looks!!


----------



## MissAlly (Jan 19, 2009)

Bomb eyebrows,'ma.


----------



## babyjazy21 (Jan 19, 2009)

Wow you look stunning in all the looks! Gorgeous!
Btw did I ready one of the looks was for your last shift as a perm?!?!?!?
Nooo are you quitting MAC?


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Jan 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gnat* 

 
_I have a question  When you use your MUFE 92, does it stain your lids? I have really pink lids after I've used this. I generally apply it either over the TooFaced Shadow Insurance or over a base by Artdeco. Really like the first look it's so elegant =)_

 
I've never had a problem w/ my MUFE #92. I use two bases under any makeup I do though. I always use UDPP because I have super oily lids, then I use a paint pot (usually soft Ochre). 

The only thing is, it does stain my brushes. I have to use Cleanse off oil to get it out! 

Hope this helps


----------



## BinkysBaby (Jan 19, 2009)

You look amazing!


----------



## nunu (Jan 19, 2009)

Pretty looks!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jan 19, 2009)

all three looks are so gorgeous. I'm stealing the purple look idea


----------



## ashpardesi (Jan 19, 2009)

Love the neutral look!


----------



## gnat (Jan 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ruby_Woo* 

 
_I've never had a problem w/ my MUFE #92. I use two bases under any makeup I do though. I always use UDPP because I have super oily lids, then I use a paint pot (usually soft Ochre). 

The only thing is, it does stain my brushes. I have to use Cleanse off oil to get it out! 

Hope this helps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

thanks for the quick reply. I'll try using two bases as well. now I have a reason to go to the mac counter and buy a paint pot


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Jan 19, 2009)

pretty :3
And I've already told you but I love that necklace


----------



## ratoo (Jan 19, 2009)

I love all 3 of your looks!


----------



## prppygrl69 (Jan 19, 2009)

Wow they are ALL gorgeous,and your brows are so perfect!


----------



## kimmy (Jan 19, 2009)

i absolutely love that first look, that lip colour is magnificent!


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Jan 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gnat* 

 
_thanks for the quick reply. I'll try using two bases as well. now I have a reason to go to the mac counter and buy a paint pot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Definitely! I would recommend buying soft ochre or painterly. Something that you can use with any color. If you like more of a shimmer, get Bare Study 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I feel if you have 2 bases, it reduces the chances of staining 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 also use a good makeup remover, I use the wipes or Cleanse off oil.

HTH.


Thanks everyone else for you comments! <3


----------



## Saints (Jan 19, 2009)

Wow, you look flawless, so pretty!


----------



## Yagmur (Jan 19, 2009)

I am in love with all 3 looks


----------



## cuddle x bear (Jan 19, 2009)

you have the prettiest eyes! your make up on them is nice and really well blended too


----------



## claralikesguts (Jan 19, 2009)

i always love your looks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 they're perfect! <3


----------



## Distinque (Jan 19, 2009)

beautiful FOTDs...Geez I really wish you had a YouTube account. You would do soo welll! but i know that editing and doing videos takes alot of time. I'm just thankful for your great FOTDs that inspire me
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Keep em coming!


----------



## SDD (Jan 19, 2009)

These are beautiful!

 Do you mix the Strobe Cream with your foundation or apply it first? I have it but rarely use it.


----------



## MrsPackMan (Jan 19, 2009)

WOW your looks are all fabulous!!!  and i love your brows!!!!!!!!!


----------



## amyzon (Jan 19, 2009)

I love the neutral look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Your lip ring is hooooooot.


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Jan 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SDD* 

 
_These are beautiful!

 Do you mix the Strobe Cream with your foundation or apply it first? I have it but rarely use it._

 
I just apply it before my primer. Its one of my favorite moisturizers! You should definetly use it if you have it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks everyone for the comments!

I was told to do a youtube, but I don't know how to use the program in my computer, and I think I sound annoying! ha!

Again thanks guys!


----------



## ~Zoe~ (Jan 19, 2009)

You're so beautiful I love your FOTD's!! 
"Mexican Doll" <--- Yup that's the perfect way to describe yourself lol


----------



## mabeth (Jan 19, 2009)

you're pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 all of them are so gorgeous, love them!


----------



## sweetie (Jan 19, 2009)

Very Pretty


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jan 20, 2009)

Stunning looks!


----------



## xoleaxo (Jan 20, 2009)

i really love your neutral look!  you should make a tutorial


----------



## ~MARIETTE~ (Jan 20, 2009)

neutral and purple rock!!


----------



## aziajs (Jan 20, 2009)

I love all three.  You are amazing.


----------



## jilliandanica (Jan 20, 2009)

these are all so pretty! the neutral one is my favorite...tutorial please!!


----------



## AppleDiva (Jan 20, 2009)

super pretty!!!!!!


----------



## kuuipo1207 (Jan 20, 2009)

GORGEOUS!!! I LOOOOOOOOVVVVVVE the second one but they all look fabulous!


----------



## trollydolly (Jan 20, 2009)

gorgeous!


----------



## coconut (Jan 20, 2009)

They are all beautiful, but the neutral look is AMAZING. It looks flawless. How did you do it?


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 20, 2009)

Stunning. Your blending is immaculate.


----------



## Q o B (Jan 20, 2009)

leslieeee...let's go to Nigel's already!!!!! 

p.s.
I love love LOVE your neutral one..so hot..!


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Jan 20, 2009)

I LOVE the way you do your makeup! GORGEOUS every time!
I followed your tut on brows and they came out great! 
Thanks so much Muñeca Mexicana!


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Jan 20, 2009)

Aww thanks everyone for your comments! I really appreciate them!

Lauren! Lets go to Nigel's! Im down 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wanna see your pretty face again.

Thank everyone, I'll try to do the Neutral tutorial soon


----------



## JollieJanice (Jan 20, 2009)

wow all your looks are divine the neutral look is my favorite or and the purple...girl they all were the bomb thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## coconut (Jan 20, 2009)

K I have never seen such perfect eye blending - so jealous of your skills! What eye brushes do you use?


----------



## AliVix1 (Jan 20, 2009)

damn these are awesome i love them all!! i esp love that neutral one its neutral but still really fun!


----------



## marciagordon189 (Jan 20, 2009)

Pretty


----------



## DigitalRain (Jan 20, 2009)

Beautiful brows.


----------



## choozen1ne (Jan 20, 2009)

Wow , your makeup looks amazing !


----------



## CatsMeow (Jan 21, 2009)

Loved all three looks - but especially the neutrals! Awesome.


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Jan 21, 2009)

Well I usually use more than one blending brush, that's how I get my shadow to look like that.

I use #217, 224 and a Sonia Kashuk from target blending brush. Its  a black handle fluffy dark haired brush. Its has been discontinued 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but I LOVE that brush.

Thanks everyone again for looking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coconut* 

 
_K I have never seen such perfect eye blending - so jealous of your skills! What eye brushes do you use?_


----------



## ilorietta (Jan 21, 2009)

Lovely!!!! lokking forward to the tut!


----------



## coconut (Jan 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ruby_Woo* 

 
_Well I usually use more than one blending brush, that's how I get my shadow to look like that.

I use #217, 224 and a Sonia Kashuk from target blending brush. Its a black handle fluffy dark haired brush. Its has been discontinued 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but I LOVE that brush.

Thanks everyone again for looking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks! What specific task do you use each blending brush for?


----------



## MissMochaXOXO (Jan 21, 2009)

beautiful! u have shadow skills lol


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Jan 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coconut* 

 
_Thanks! What specific task do you use each blending brush for?_

 
Nothing specific actually. I just use em as I see em. But ultimatly I'll use the 3 brushes in my application.


----------



## MACisME (Jan 21, 2009)

love it ALL =)


----------



## GlitterGeet (Jan 21, 2009)

Lovely!


----------



## Bianca (Jan 22, 2009)

Gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You got some great skills!! And I loooveeee the brows!


----------



## Karamellmietze (Jan 22, 2009)

Wow! I love all of them! PLEASE do a tutorial on the neutral look. This is the only one I might be able pull off.


----------



## hotmodelchiq (Jan 22, 2009)

Lord Your Brows!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dbgirl23 (Jan 22, 2009)

All of these looks are beautiful.  Thanks for sharing them!


----------



## leenybeeny (Jan 22, 2009)

Your looks are stunning, and so are you bella!!!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jan 23, 2009)

Gorgeous as always


----------



## Pushpa (Jan 24, 2009)

supa hot....your brows are amazing


----------



## Rubrduckeeurtha1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Wow, can you PLEASE do a tutorial for the first look?
I love it!


----------



## prettysecrets (Jan 24, 2009)

Your looks are always HOT FIRE!!!! Your an amazing MUA!!!


----------



## Sophie040 (Jan 25, 2009)

Your brows are so perfect, and i love all 3 of the looks!


----------



## PreciousOne (Jan 25, 2009)

You are so talented. My favorite is the neutral one, it's so stunning!


----------



## natjotua (Jan 25, 2009)

i love them all! especially the first neutral one!!


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks everyone!

I will be doing the tutorial to the neutral one soon, I promise! 

Its funny because I don't normally do neutrals! If I don't feel like wearing too much makeup I just do a bold lip! Thanks, Im going to do them more often now


----------



## devin (Jan 26, 2009)

loves them! all of them!


----------



## BrawnShuga (Jan 26, 2009)

You are incredibley beautiful! I love your looks!!! As always gorgeous!


----------



## simplykat (Jan 26, 2009)

gorgeous!!! i love all of them


----------



## brownubian (Jan 26, 2009)

Gorgeous! You and your makeup skills never cease to amaze me. I looove your brows! Awesome!


----------



## pyxystixx (Mar 5, 2009)

Wow I love your eyebrows.  They are so perfect.  I'm definitely checking out your tuts.  Keep on being beautiful!


----------



## fintia (Mar 5, 2009)

The neutral one!!!! OMG!!! it looks absolutely flawless!!! love the other looks also..


----------



## Belini (Mar 5, 2009)

Can you do a tutorial for the purple look as well? pretty please?????


----------



## Azul (Mar 6, 2009)

I would love to see a purple tut, I love purples! you did a great job.


----------



## Rubrduckeeurtha1 (Mar 6, 2009)

Your brows are amazing, i wish i had seen your tutorial before the pictures got deleted!


----------



## Roach569 (Mar 6, 2009)

All three are gorgeous looks :]
The purple is my favorite, 
and your brows rock!


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Mar 7, 2009)

Wow, you are gorgeous and so is your makeup! Love it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





What do you use for your eyebrows?


----------



## mac_arp4ever (Mar 7, 2009)

oooh girl can you do a tutorial on the second look...i love purples!! very pretty all three


----------



## luvmkup (Mar 8, 2009)

I don't know how I missed this post the first time! Love your hair (and makeup, of course!).


----------



## Nicolah (Mar 8, 2009)

All of the looks look great! I love them all.


----------



## smellyocheese (Mar 8, 2009)

I love all the looks! your lashes are crazy!


----------



## Beauty For Ashe (Mar 8, 2009)

Beautiful...I love the way your shadow just lays perfectly.


----------

